# PHP lernen -> Buch ?



## CvH (20. März 2002)

Ich Suche ein Buch womit ich PHP lernen kann, sprich als hätt ich keine Ahnung wie PHP geht und ich möchte von 0 anfangen und es lernen ! Am besten eins wo ich gleich MSQL miterklärt bekomme !

Der Preis ist erstmal nebensächlich hauptsache es ist gut !


----------



## Christoph (20. März 2002)

wenn du dann schon etwas fortgeschrittener bist würde ich dir PHP4 gepackt empfehlen! is ne saugeile referenz


----------



## CvH (20. März 2002)

LOL @Literatur das hab ich nicht gesehen !

naja ich mein ich versteh schon was davon aber ich mein ich kann es modifizeieren aber nicht selber schreiben ! Deswegen will ich es ja Lernen =)


----------



## Flipman (20. März 2002)

also ich find die "dummies" bücher gut ... hab C so gelernt und mach jetzt PHP damit is recht gut für einsteiger und soo teuer is auch nicht (26EUR)


----------



## redback79 (21. März 2002)

die "dummies" bücher sind wirklich nicht schlecht! 

...nur leider hört es da auf, wo man meistens anfangen möchte! 

dh. über MySQL verliert der autor leider nur wenige worte.. ich empfehle das buch PHP 4 & MySQL.... ich habs zwar noch nicht, da es relativ teuer ist (ca 120 euro!), doch der erste blick den ich im bücherladen "erhaschen" konnte war ganz brauchbar!

mfg redback


----------



## Flipman (21. März 2002)

120!!!! euro??!?!?!?! das is ja WAHNSINN! is das vergoldet oder so? also wenn das bei dem preis nix kan ...

stimmt die dummies bücher sind wirklich nur für wirklich den anfang
dafür cheap


----------



## Christoph (21. März 2002)

buch kaufen==>kopieren==>und wieder zurückgeben!


----------



## Flipman (22. März 2002)

ein buch mit diesem preis hat wahrscheinlich 400 seiten wennste das kopierst für 10 cent (is billig für ein blatt) kommste auf 56 euro für 400 fliegende zettel  aßerdem wärs ja dann eine raubkopie ;-)


----------



## CvH (22. März 2002)

du meinst doch eher eine Sicherheitskopie (im warsten sinne des wortes)


----------



## DJiTRONIC (22. März 2002)

finger weg von den dummies büchern sag ich nur...sie sind zwar witzig und einfach verständlich, aber sehr viel lernst du nicht damit!

ein gutes buch ist PHP4 vom Verlag Galileo (Computing) von Thomas Theis...Es vermittelt dir die Grundlagen relativ schnell...
Es beinhaltet sowohl PHP4 als auch MySQL...
Der einzige nachteil bei den Anfängerbüchern ist, dass sie eben hald NUR die grundlagen erklären und nicht mehr...


aber ich sage immerno: "Learn it by do it" oder wie auch immer  
und das buch einfach als hilfe um die befehle oder syntax oder so nachzuschaun...

c ya und viel spass


----------



## Flipman (22. März 2002)

@CvH sicherheitskopie im falle einses brandes??? LOL  

@DJiTRONIC jeder verwendet die bücher die er am besten findet denk ich 

und das heißt "lerning by doing"


----------



## DJiTRONIC (22. März 2002)

**lol**

*loooooooool*
*totlach*

@flipman supi...hab doch gedacht da stimmt was nicht am satz... *lol*
und zum buch,nö, denk nicht das jeder dsa buch verwendet das er ambestenfindet...denn wenn ich in ein Buch schaue wo lauter sachen drin sten die ich nicht verstehe, schnall ich doch auch nicht obs gut ist oder net


----------



## Flipman (22. März 2002)

stimmt  ich lass mir die dummies bücher trotzdem net runtamachen ...  lölchen


----------



## blubber (22. März 2002)

also ich hab mir folgendes Buch gekauft_

MySQL / PHP - Datenbankanwendungen

hat 35€ gekostet, bin auch sehr zufrieden.

bye


----------



## CvH (22. März 2002)

also bei den Dummies Büchern hab ich mir mal das C++ Lernen runtergeladen (eine Testversion , naja ihr wisst was ich meine) !

Ich finde das nicht so toll ich konnte damit nicht anfangen ist irgendwie komisch geschrieben bzw ich bin damit nicht klar gekommen !

Also ich glaub ich bestell mir im Buchladen mal 2-3 Verschiedene Bücher die ihr mir vorgeschlagen habt und suche mir dann das beste aus =) Das wird wohl das beste sein !


----------



## Willy (22. März 2002)

Hab zwar die anderen Threads nicht gelesen, aber mein Buchvorschlag:

Jetzt lerne ich PHP 4
Markt und Technik

Habs damit gelernt. Nur leider zu mangelhafte praktische, MODERNE Beispiele. Aber darauf kommt man von selbst


----------



## redback79 (22. März 2002)

uuuuuuuuups, sorry!

ich habs mit dem euro noch nicht so im griff! *peinlich!*
... aber auch ein schweizer muss sich früher oder später damit auseinadersetzen! 


also, anstatt 120 euro habe ich 55 euro gemeint! ...aber immer noch genug! (verzeiht mir doch bitte noch das eine mal! *gg*)


redback


----------

